# منتدى الدرفلة



## omar_ok1978 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أنا المهندس عمر من سوريا - اللاذقيّة
اعمل في مجال درفلة الحديد .... أرجو أن نقوم بإنشاء قسم خاص لمناقشة المشاكل و الاستفادة من الخبرات لتحسين العمل....
خبرتي في مجال آلات ال C N C و تجهيزات خطوط الانتاج و تحديد المواصفة ...
إن شاء الله تكون بداية موفقة.


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي عمر ولكن الاحسن ان نجعل الموضوع مثبت


----------



## مهندس نورس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اقترح من الأخ عمر ان يدرج موضوع في مجال خبرته لكي يتسنى لنا المناقشة والحوار .

شكرأ مقدمأ .


----------



## omar_ok1978 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

الخـــــــبرة
من نيسان/2002 –تموز 2003 :	مهندس إنتاج
JOUDCO STEEL
lattakia Syria, سورية: 
العمل في قسم الإنتاج لمشروع شركة POMINI الإيطالية الخاص بشركة جود للمعادن كمسؤول عن الدرافيل و الموجّهات التابعة لها و تحضير خطط الإنتاج وتنفيذها في قسم التجهيزات مع مندوبي الشركة الايطالية.مع الاختبارات و التجارب الأساسية قبل بدء عملية الإنتاج. 
قمت باكتشاف و تصحيح أخطاء تصميميّة في المخطّطات الإيطاليّة لأخاديد إنتاج الحديد المحلزن.
تجهيز و تشغيل جهاز فحص مقاومة المواد الفيزيائية مع الخبير الايطالي و القيام بالاختبارات (شد,قص,قساوة,........) لمطابقتها مع المواصفة المطلوبة في مختبرات الجودة.
تجهيز و تشغيل آلة الحزّامة الآلية من شركة OMV الايطالية مع الخبير الايطالي لربط حِزم الحديد المنتج. و من ثم الإشراف على صيانتها.
الإشراف على تركيب ضاغط الهواء الصناعي و وضعه بالخدمة.



أيلول 2002 - تموز 2003:	مشغّل و معدّل
TACCHI
جود للمعادن, سورية
تجهيز و تحضير و تشغيل مخرطة CNC الخاصة بحلزنة الدرافيل و خراطة الدرافيل لإعادتها إلى العمل مع خبراء الشركة الايطالية, و تشغيل نظام الحلزنة مع إتمام كافة الحسابات اللازمة لبدء عملية الحلزنة على الدرافيل . 
و من ثم تدريب طاقم للعمل على الآلة. 
تشغيل المجلخة CNC لجلخ سطوح سكاكين القص المركبة على خط الإنتاج. 
العمل ببرنامج SIEMENS numeric control system
و متابعة تطويرات أدوات القطع الخاصة لما يخدم سرعة و سهولة العمل و من ثم تعديلها يدويا إذا اضطر الأمر.

شباط 2001 حتى الآن:	مهندس ميكانيكي
مديرية الأوقاف
اللاذقية, سورية 
الإشراف على تركيب مصاعد في الأبنية العائدة للمديريّة, و صيانة المصاعد القديمة. تركيب أجهزة مراقبة الدوام الآلي في المديرية مع تنزيل و تشغيل و تدريب طاقم على برنامج المراقبة ( لغة برمجة الاوراكل)الخاصّ بالدوام للعاملين فيها. 
مسؤول عن آليات المديرية و من بعدها عن أجهزة الكومبيوتر الخاصة بالمديرية.
عضو لجنة شراء.

كانون الأول2003 -تشرين الأول 2004:
مدرس كومبيوتر
معهد الوسيط
اللاذقية, سورية 
تدريس مبادئ الحاسب و تعليم انترنيت و مبادئ ويندوز.
تموز 1998 - تشرين الثاني 1998	مسؤول مرآب
الأمل للنقل
اللاذقية, سورية 
مسؤول عن الصيانات الدوريّة و الأعطال الطارئة لآليات الشركة. و ذلك خلال فترة دراستي بالجامعة.


----------



## msobhy98 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث
صدقة جاريه أو
ولد صالح يدعو له أو
علم ينتفع به


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مرصاد-2 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً أخ عمر، ما شاء الله خبرات متنوعة...
أرجو أن تفيدنا وتتحفنا بمقالات عن صيانة وتجهيز الدرافيل والموجّهات وحلزنة (تحزيز) وخراطة الدرافيل وتجليخ الدرافيل القرصية وشفرات القص والمناشير.. وحساب استهلاكية الدرافيل والموجهات.

مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري,


----------



## فاضل عواد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اخ عمر شكراعلى الموضوع اني مهتم بهذة الموضوع لاني في طور انشاء خط درفلة مع صهر وقد اكملت خط الصهر اما بخصوص خط الدرفلة فاني الان ابحث في كل المشاكل والحلول التي ممكن ان تواجهني وعندي عروض من شركات لكني لم اتعاقد معها لقلة خبرتي ارجو مساعدتي لااختيار افضل الدرافيل وعلب السرعة والرومانات وكل ما يتعلق بهذة الخط اني عراقي مقيم في اللاذقية


----------



## عبدالرحمن عمودي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

انا المهندس عبدالرحمن العمودي اعمل في مصنع حديد جديد قيد الانشاء ونحن في مرحلة الدراسات 
ارجو من الجميع افادتي حول المعايير التي على اساسها يتم الاختيار 
لدينا خمس عروض من شركات ايطاليه وتركيه والمانيه
شاكر للجميع التعاون


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 ديسمبر 2009)

عيدالرحمن عمودي قال:


> انا المهندس عبدالرحمن العمودي اعمل في مصنع حديد جديد قيد الانشاء ونحن في مرحلة الدراسات
> ارجو من الجميع افادتي حول المعايير التي على اساسها يتم الاختيار
> لدينا خمس عروض من شركات ايطاليه وتركيه والمانيه
> شاكر للجميع التعاون


 
الأخ المهندس عبدالرحمن العمودي
اولاً:لاحظت ان إسمك عيدالرحمن .. والصحيح كما ذكرت هو عبدالرحمن 
ويمكنك تعديل الإسم بإرسال طلب بقسم الإقتراحات والشكاوى بذلك

ثانيا : بالنسبة لإختيار المعدات في خط الإنتاج فيعتمد على
1- كمية الإنتاج واختيار ماكنة تعطيك الكمية المطلوبة للمنتج بمواصفة المنتج المطلوبة..
2-المعايير الرئيسية للإختيار تعتمد :
ا- المعايير او المواصفات القياسية (Standards) التي تم وضعها مسبقا للمعدة 
ب- الأسعار 
ج- التشغيل والصيانة وسهولة التدريب على الماكنة
د- توفر قطع الغيار وإمكانية تجهيزها
هـ- الضمان للمعدة من قبل الصانع
و- العمر الإفتراضي .. ومتى يجب إستبدالها (Brake-even Point)
ن- إلتزام الصانع بخدمة ما بعد البيع
ر- سمعة الشركاة من الذين تعاملوا معها ( يتم تزويدكم بقائمة عملاءهم .. والإتصال بهم لمعرفة رايهم في الشركة وقد يقتضي زيارتهم.)

أرجو ان يكون في ما سبق توضيحا.. 

والله الموفق.​


----------



## omar_ok1978 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي فاضل:
بالنسبة للدرافيل , حاليا يوجد شركتين تركييتين على مستوى رفيع هما HISAR و شركة SILVAN التركيتين.
الشركتين بنفس الكفائة تقريبا مع سعر مقبول نسبة للجودة.
أما بالنسبة للرولمانات , فهناك الشركتين FAG و SKF على مستوى العالم , أنا شخصيا أفضل FAG بعد التجربة خاصة للرولمانات الكبيرة four row cylindrical bearings .
بالنسبة لعلب السرعة , فخبرتي في هذا المجال غير كافية لأنصحك بشركة محددة , لكن هناك شركة تشيكية VITKOVICE .
أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت عن استفساراتك


----------



## عبدالرحمن عمودي (2 فبراير 2010)

ياجماعة الخير أرجوكم منكم المساعدة انا عندي اليوم ممثل شركة بوميني سابقا ( سيمنز حاليا ) ماهي الاسس التي يتم عليها اختيار الخط
واذا هناك اي معلومات مفيدة أرجوا تزويدي يها
مع جزيل الشكر للجميع


----------



## hmawd (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا افدتي عن الدرفله بشكل عام
_ المشاكل 
- وخطوات عمله 
- وكل شي عنه 
الاني عندي تقرير (ربوت) 
وبحثت عن النت كله تعريف 
ارجو افدتي ارساله على الخاص او الايميل
[email protected]
واكون شاكر لكم


----------



## ayedalotaibi (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا عايض العتيبي اعمل في احد الشركات المتخصصة في انتاج الحديد 
بالنسبة لخبرتي فهي في مخارط CNC وتشغيل ورش خطوط الانتاج من تجهيز الدرافيل والموجهات وعمل بعض قطع الغيار وبخصوص سؤال الاخ فاضل عواد عن افضل الدرافيل فانا انصح من شركة hisar وهي شركه تركية والدرافيل ممتازة مع نظام تبريد جيد وضروف التشغيل الجيده وبخصوص ال Bearing FAG &SKF والله الموفق.


----------



## ahmed slama m (13 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااا على المجهود الكبير
:33:


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## عمراياد (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

موضوع مهم جدا شكرا جزيلا للاخ عمر على الطرح المميز

وان شاء الله ترقبوا مشاركتي بيه


تحيتي


----------

